# My thumb hurts like a *@#*#$*!!



## littlepickle (Apr 2, 2010)

Grrrr.... my right thumb is so sore in the middle joint, I don't know why - I haven't done anything to it. It feels like when you need to 'crack' a joint (though I hate this and avoid at all costs) but attempting to do so hasn't helped any. It's sore to use, it's sore when it's not in use, it's just sore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't really think about how much I use it until now - texting, using my mouse, opening tins of cat food, make up application :s 
Not very good that I have a 5 hour drive to my home town today, is it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe I'll go to the doctor while I'm there. This is so annoying!


----------



## Babylard (Apr 2, 2010)

D: i hope you do go see a doctor about it good luck!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 2, 2010)

How long has it been sore?  I'd give it a week to go away, you probably strained it some how some way.  Unless your finger is swollen or broken i don't think a doctor can do much :\


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 2, 2010)

I noticed it yesterday and hoped it would feel better after a good sleep.. thanks for the advice


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 6, 2010)

Huh, what do you know? It got better by itself


----------

